# Seating layout in 12x9 room



## whyask

Hey Guys/Gals
Ive finally made my way over from AVS. Ive been a LONG time reader in this forum and finally decided to post up a question i had. I have a pretty jive theater room but im having an issue with the seating setup. Id like to have more people in the room but im not sure if its possible. Im running a 7.1 setup with a TX-708 onkyo and Optama HD65 - 720p to a Elite Fixed Screen 84" High Gain. I have attached a very very crued drawing of the room. (id take a picture for you guys but im in Iraq right now) Me and the wife have been trying to figure this out for a while. Any help or Ideas will be greatly appriciated. Thank you. 

-Justin
:clap: First post too !


----------



## Dale Rasco

Hey Justin, try posting the picture again. Make sure you post the URL assigned and surround it with:









In the end it should look like: 











Thanks,
Dale


----------



## whyask

Dale,

Just had to wait for my post count to be above 5, Im a webdesign and code programer in the army so no worries i can just wait till i get my post count up enough  

-Justin


----------



## Dale Rasco

It showed up! I'll look it over for a few and post back shortly.


----------



## Dale Rasco

The recommended THX viewing distance is 9 feet 4 inches. Depending on your screen height, you may be able to push it to 8 feet. I would look into building a riser and implement more traditional theater seating such as: http://www.stargatecinema.com/Movie-Theater-Seating-c-329.html

It would take up less real estate and it would look pretty good as well. I am looking for some new seating for a second row myself, just not sure what I want to go with yet.


----------



## whyask

Awesome !! thanks Dale. Yeh the couch is just not doing it for me, the wife loves to snuggle up next to me but it kills the little room we have in there ! I was home on leave and upgraded to the THX and 7.1 through in avatar and almost fainted it was that awesome ! Im just trying to find a way for other viewers to see it two ! Thanks for the chair links ! Ceilings are about 9ft even and the screen hangs about 2 feet from the ceiling.


----------



## RSH

whyask,

If you want home theater recliners and not rockers/stadium seating, 2 rows of seating will not be doable. The highest number of seat you may have in this room would be 4. There a some models that you can do in chair/loveseat/chair configuration that will fit in that room and may make your wife happy


----------



## Dale Rasco

Hey Justin, Roman is wise and he definitely has the best insight for HT seating.


----------



## whyask

Thanks very much dale & roman! You've set me on the right path !! thanks very much !


----------



## Dale Rasco

You're more than welcome. We are all in this together after all!


----------



## nezff

I have a row of 4 in a 15 wide room. Im thinking you could do a row of three for sure.


----------



## whyask

Roger.
Im thinking 2-3 recliners will be fine.. the guest we have over will just have to be jelous !  now i just have to figure the BEST setup for the surround sound... IT never ends lol


----------



## RSH

Who's Roger?


----------



## whyask

hahahah Sorry .. military habbits !


----------



## Todd Anderson

I know this thread is really old, but we had a similar issue in our HT room... we ended up buying some MovieSacs and Sactionals from Lovesac.

http://www.lovesac.com/video_gallery

They have given us a ton of flexibility - you can order endless fabrics to cover them - and the are really --- really --- comfortable.


----------

